# Spiele-Soundtracks



## RyzA (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo!


Hört ihr auch ab und zu gerne Musik von Spielen? Ich fand das schon früher aufn C-64 richtig geil mit den 8Bit Sounds was die da rausgekitzelt haben. Manche Kompositionen sind mir heute noch im Ohr. Natürlich kann man heutige Spielesoundtracks nicht damit vergleichen von der Klangqualität usw.

Hier mal ein paar Klassiker:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuINPOWfXao&feature
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vD9cKKxl5k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31E5OheqNBc&feature

bin außerdem ein großer Fan von Chris Hülsbeck. Habe hier zwei CD´s von ihm.

Höre natürlich auch moderne Spielsoundtracks ganz gerne. Von Deus Ex 3 z.B. fand ich auch ganz gut.
Gibt wirklich viele geile Sachen.

Was hört ihr so denn feines?


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (3. Januar 2012)

Einfach ein Meisterwerk:  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRNoNnlV_jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Höre auch gerne mal den Soundtrack von Anno2070 und Mass Effekt


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2012)

Hört sich cool an.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggLqR6h7-0s

Edit: Natürlich nicht "Crysis 2" vergessen...Soundtrack von Hans Zimmer...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV5A1E7hVvU&feature


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Januar 2012)

Oskarreif! Da bekomme ich Gänsehaut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NPWQHQ-bMTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Am besten find ich das hier: C64 aus den 80er Jahren, kaum eine Sau kennt das Spiel, aber die Melodie wurde später für einen weltweit erfolgreichen Track verwendet und wird auch immer wieder zB in Stadien in den USA als Pausenfüller-Musik gespielt - und bitte NICHT youtube laden und dort in die Kommentarzeile schauen, sondern am besten hier übers Forum abspielen und sich ab ca. 0:22min überraschen lassen  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsorGbKwNlA


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2012)

Ich lach mich weg.
Kenne das Spiel auch noch, habe ich damals gezockt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Januar 2012)

Eines meiner Lieblingsalben wäre das hier:
The Greatest Video Game Music (Inkl. Bonus Track - exklusiv bei Amazon.de): London Philharmonic Orchestra and Andrew Skeet: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads
Teilweise sind sie sehr nah am Orginal, manchmal aber auch freier, aber alle grandios umgesetzt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Januar 2012)

Hachja, Spielesoundtracks, die tollen alten Sachen (Tetris, Pokemon  ) und die mMn besten Spielesoundtracks der letzten Jahre:

Deus Ex: HR - alleine das Intro flasht mich so unglaublich
Mass Effect 2 - Jack Wall ist einfach der Hammer 
Crysis 2 - Spiel nuja, Soundtrack aber geil xD
Skyrim/Morrowind - einfach nur <3


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Januar 2012)

Super Meat Boy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYOL7wNNwmE

Megaman 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFKtYCcMWT4


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idJjGxvr6EA

Ich bekomme da jedesmal einen Adrenalinschub vom Feinsten...


----------



## Mephisto1984 (4. Januar 2012)

My favourite:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGTUz4OnzdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und natürlich nie vergessen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QVQArWCu3bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (12. Januar 2012)

Einen weiteren guten Soundtrack finde ich, ist der der C&C Serie. Vor allem die Sountracks von Generals und Red Alert 3 gefallen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4aPMo7TcR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qBiBlB-OwCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Orka45 (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rbSfCfa2-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVNubbPiZAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die zwei über mir sind auch ganz toll und für immer unvergessen


----------



## LordCama (13. Januar 2012)

nicht zu vergessen Gothic 3 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EdPwwqg3bxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blaidd (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich liebe Soundtracks. Buddel das hier mal wieder aus... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCpk7HIryK0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvyBplnvKWo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whH5R8gUMrI https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6BCj1Yesvc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OABx1PjPnQA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzWgjkqTNmo


reicht erstmal...


----------



## troppa (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich krieg immer hier bei Gänsehaut: Das Spiel hab ich damals rauf und runter gespielt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiW2DbKa_dI&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4DwisXtig4&feature=relmfu


----------



## JPW (21. Oktober 2012)

Ganz Toll:

Portal 2
Deus Ex 3
Magicka
Super Meatboy
Age of Empires 1 (Gänsehaut bei mir)
Crysis 2 (Hans Zimmer!)


----------



## XT1024 (22. Oktober 2012)

Z.B. Freespace 2 -- Deuteronomy
_Best game ever_ und eines von vmtl. nur 4-5 Spielen, bei denen ich nicht direkt die Musik abgeschaltet hatte.  
Sonst noch AoE 1, 2, AoM und halt FS1 + 2  Alles andere hat mich bisher nicht angemacht.


----------



## Ahab (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde den Soundtrack von Brink extrem cool. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmMKQV91jOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blaidd (9. Dezember 2012)

Tanzt fröhlich aus der Reihe, aber trotzdem klasse:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaslpKU9m_M

Auch cool:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-ojbGtW8ck

Was älteres :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdqIOzoY_Kc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0xaKAzHCyE


----------



## Niza (3. Januar 2013)

Ich höre auch ab und zu Spiele Soundtracks.

Die Siedler 5 Soundtrack von der Gold.

Anno 1404.

Tomb Raider.

Mfg.
Niza


----------



## Eftilon (3. Januar 2013)

Black Ops find ich klasse, hier ein paar beispiele:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5ASJvTgpJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UsB2Elj6d_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
eftilon


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Januar 2013)

Der beste Spielesoundtrack, der die ganze Serie trägt und ihr den Charme verleiht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiHKGmb7_jA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=970_fzqqQFA

Professor Layton ist Bombe


----------



## AchtBit (9. Januar 2013)

Two Worlds Titeltrack / The Game


----------



## CS1x (17. Februar 2013)

File-Upload.net - PD-AVALO.mp3


----------

